# Confused about Canada or Australia?



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Regards to all senior members here 
I have just got my IELTS results and got 7.5 overall.
I'm bases out of india and was looking for my immigration options in both Canada and Australia. 
Well, I'm hell confused. Me and my wife have no problems with the cold in Canada. 
I'm a finance professional with a work ex of around 5 yrs+.

Suggestions welcomed!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Tarek (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi bharatbansal

actually, I don't have any information about life & immigration in Australia but in other hand I have a few info. about Canada which may help you to take decision 

first of all you can find a huge numbers of indian expatriates in Canada , specifically in Toronto, which help you and your wife to overcome any homesick feeling.

the weather in canada extremely different about India ( I have been visited India ), for example the winter time almost start from end of September until start of May with temperature degree between -10 to -35 based on province or city that you like to stable it .

for your qualifications in finance, as you know, you should to looking for major companies which you can find it in Toronto, Vancouver, Calgary and Montreal which based on French language as the first language.

I hope for you good luck.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks a ton Tarek. Me and my wife yes we are considering Canada over Aus but it's not bcos of the weather but the job opportunities in Canada. We dnt know french so don't know if that's required or not. Is it? I don't think so! Anyways thanks a ton for the feedback and would like to know more about how much can u save? What are the average living cost for a couple with only me working? Etc ! Hope u can help too ) thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Australia has far superior opportunities to Canada and you'll have a better luck finding a job in Australia. Many immigrants from India will never work in their chosen field in Canada.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, you better check to see if your qualifications will be excepted in Canada. They usually require you to go back to school or take upgrade courses so if you do choose Canada make sure you budget for that. And foreign work experience doesn't mean much in Canada, with out Canadian work experience expect to start from the bottom after you upgrade your credentials to Canadian standards.

But if you are will to take all that into consideration, then i believe Canada has so much to offer. From coast to coast the landscape, the people, the economy, the weather is sooooo different. Beside's the government its truly a fascinating place. The national and provincial parks are world class. Just check out Banff to get an idea.

take care


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Australia has far superior opportunities to Canada and you'll have a better luck finding a job in Australia. Many immigrants from India will never work in their chosen field in Canada.


Thanks a lot Weebie.
Is it like that? I wasn't aware btw I have heard that the opportunities in both the countries are equal and Canada being better in terms of open job market. Not sure of this but.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Tarek (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi bharatbansal



> We dnt know french so don't know if that's required or not. Is it?


I think French language is just required in Quebec province ( for example Quebec city and Montreal ) but other cities and provinces are not required. 



> What are the average living cost for a couple with only me working?


as you know, the average living cost is depend on your budget but I can suppose between 2000 - 3000 canadian dollars, and also I recommand you that ask about welfare system, and if you can with your wife join it or not.

good luck


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Yup I thought so. Will surely do check that out. Gave IELTS got overall 7.5, confused abt whereto apply.
I have a few very good friends in australia but my personal choice is Canada. On the flip side going to Canada in my case in quicker, cheaper and easier. Job Mkt I think is the same in both the countries, I have no proclaims with the climate.
Give a final verdict. Am I missing something here. Shall I ask something more?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gabywillbeinbcsoon (Aug 15, 2011)

bharatbansal said:


> Yup I thought so. Will surely do check that out. Gave IELTS got overall 7.5, confused abt whereto apply.
> I have a few very good friends in australia but my personal choice is Canada. On the flip side going to Canada in my case in quicker, cheaper and easier. Job Mkt I think is the same in both the countries, I have no proclaims with the climate.
> Give a final verdict. Am I missing something here. Shall I ask something more?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I do understand you.. both countries are equally appealing to us.. how about Vegas? Or Hollywood? Living in canada atleast gets you closer to them ;p 

But honestly id choose whichever gets me there first.


----------

